# Injured playing sport as part of a club:Claiming from VHI and sports club insurer?



## Tightfist (11 Jan 2012)

Hello, 
My son had an accident playing sport as part of a club. We incurred consultant's costs before and after an operation. VHI will cover part of these, and I will claim other part from MED1. 
We will not recover all the costs. The sports club also has insurance. Can I also claim from them? What is the best way to go about it?
Thank you.


----------



## peteb (11 Jan 2012)

You would need to clarify exactly what insurance the sports club has before you would know whether you can.  Why not ask the club?


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

The club usually ask for a letter from the insurance company to say that they won't cover or will try and get insurance company to pay. After all payments have been recovered, remainder may be put on MED1 form.

_Patrick_


----------



## ajapale (11 Jan 2012)

So the club's insurance will insist that the health insurance pay as much as they they are going to and the injured person can follow the clubs insurance for the difference. Is that they way it works?


----------



## pj111 (11 Jan 2012)

*Other Insurance​*If any insurance under this Policy is also the subject (in whole or in part) of any other policy the liability of the Company shall apply in excess of and not as contributory with such other policy​


----------



## Tightfist (12 Jan 2012)

Hello, 

Thank you for your replies. What I deduct from them is that I need to contact the club's insurance to see what they can cover and based on that claim. Also I understand that the MED1 will be the last form to fill in.


----------



## sam h (12 Jan 2012)

Check if your son has the 24hour insurance that alot of schools offer.  They may be able to help also, my son broke his arm & they covered the A&E cost


----------



## ajapale (12 Jan 2012)

pj111 said:


> *Other Insurance​*If any insurance under this Policy is also the subject (in whole or in part) of any other policy the liability of the Company shall apply in excess of and not as contributory with such other policy​



Thanks Patrick,

So it appears my understanding is incorrect!

The health insurer only covers the excess over and above what the sports club insurers pay. So in this case the posters claims as much as he can from the sports club insurers (or any other insurers school etc) and the OP can then claim the excess from the health insurance company. Is this correct?

Thanks

aj


----------

